# Scrog



## The Hemp Goddess

I decided to do a little SCROG setup.  It is mostly self explanatory.

1 & 2-Materials
3-Drill a 1-1/8" hole on each side of the top of the container.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

4-Measure distance from bottom of container to top of lid.  Subtract 1-1/2" from that and cut 2 pieces of PVC that length.

5-The following pieces will all be glued together.  These are the "legs".  Take the pieces you cut and put a tee on one end and a male adapter on the other.  Cut 4 short pieces of PVC around 3" for the legs.  Attach to the end of the tees and put caps on these pieces.

6-Put the legs through the 1-1/8" holes you drilled and screw a female adapter onto the threads of the male adapter until it is tight.  Make sure that your legs are aligned correctly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

7-Decide how large you want your SCROG frame and make a vertical and a 45 (if needed) to get a rectangle the size you want.

8-Put your rectangle together (I ran out of PVC so that is why one side is open, but you want a complete rectangle).

9-Attach chicken wire or other mesh to the PVC frame with zip ties.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

10-The unit in action.

I like that I can lift the frame and top away from the res and it will sit by itself with the plants to clean the res if need be.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Great DIY HG.


----------



## time4tokin20s

Very nice!I am thinking of doing a scrog with autos.That set-up gives me a good idea of how I can do it.Thanks!


----------



## MrPuffAlot

nice, 

how big is your resevoir?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> nice,
> 
> how big is your resevoir?



The container is 10 gal, but I usually only put about 6 gal of nute solution in it.  This is the first scrog that I have tried.  I am making a dual 150W cool tube to flower these under.  I will probably do a DIY on that when I get back from Denver.


----------



## massproducer

Looking very good... You know I am a long time SCROGer, and will always have a special place in my heart for SCROG.  If you have the time and energy, IMO, SCRog's are the most efficient ways to grow.

I love it, Goddess, i am very impressed


----------



## Lastritez

ok newbie question time!!!!

SCROG?


----------



## canibanol cannonball

Lastritez said:
			
		

> ok newbie question time!!!!
> 
> SCROG?


 
"screen of green" its like a SOG "sea of green" but with a screen

love the setup Godess, i wanna see it bud


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice  HempGod.:clap: ...pulling up my milk crate to have a seat...:watchplant: ..:48:


----------



## Lastritez

OK so the next newbie question is..............

whats the benefits of this method? just easier to work with height restrictions? or does it affect the amount you get per plant?


----------



## canibanol cannonball

Lastritez said:
			
		

> OK so the next newbie question is..............
> 
> whats the benefits of this method? just easier to work with height restrictions? or does it affect the amount you get per plant?


 
it helps with height and yield, keeping all the bud sites at the same level helps the plant grow a little more fuller. There is no "top branch" so there is no competition between branches for light


----------



## city

i dont know if i can thank you enough! thanks thanks thanks


----------



## mal_crane

This is an excellent DIY. Thanks for the guide THG! I really like the pvc idea. Maybe I'll have to try it on a future grow.

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## DomsChron

*Very nice, very nice!

Have they started growing through the screen yet?*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Very nice, very nice!
> 
> Have they started growing through the screen yet?*



Yeah


----------



## canibanol cannonball

BUDS! im getting a contact high  
How do you get at the resevoir in that jungle? Im guessing you cant lift the screen no more..?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> BUDS! im getting a contact high
> How do you get at the resevoir in that jungle? Im guessing you cant lift the screen no more..?



Actually, there is very little growth under the screen.  I have a 3" hole that has an empty net pot with hydrotron in it that I use to add nute solution.  I think that if the scrog was in a larger space that I would still be able to lift the screen off.  However, I really have things squished up in there.  This is really an experiment designed to kind of show how much we could do with a small space (2 x 2 x 4), a DIY hydroponic setup, and 300W of really cheap HPS.  This whole setup, including light could probably be put together by a good DIY person for about $100-130.


----------



## city

HOly crap Hemp. this is the scrog you started a little bit ago? damn im in.!


----------



## gettinggray1964

:holysheep:   :headbang2: :farm: :farm: :ccc:  that is very impressive hemp.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, there is very little growth under the screen. I have a 3" hole that has an empty net pot with hydrotron in it that I use to add nute solution. I think that if the scrog was in a larger space that I would still be able to lift the screen off. However, I really have things squished up in there. This is really an experiment designed to kind of show how much we could do with a small space (2 x 2 x 4), a DIY hydroponic setup, and 300W of really cheap HPS. This whole setup, including light could probably be put together by a good DIY person for about $100-130.


 

Thanks THG...you said if you had a larger space you would lift the screen off....How would you do this without pulling plants up?  or does it not matter in HYDRO?..thanks  and more pics please..


----------



## ArtVandolay

I'm doing to do a SCROG grow, too.  Looks great, THG!


----------



## andy52

lookin good THG as always


----------



## JBonez

Thats gonna be a 5 ounce plant easy.


----------



## 84VW

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks THG...you said if you had a larger space you would lift the screen off....How would you do this without pulling plants up?  or does it not matter in HYDRO?..thanks  and more pics please..



i was wondering about this also


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks THG...you said if you had a larger space you would lift the screen off....How would you do this without pulling plants up?  or does it not matter in HYDRO?..thanks  and more pics please..



Actually, I didn't word that very well.  The screen is attached to the PVC framing that is attached to the lid of the reservoir.  The PVC goes through the lid and has "legs" so that the whole assembly can stand by itself.  If I lift the lid of the reservoir, I am picking up the lid, the screen, and the plants all in one.


----------



## city

pics of them lately?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Wow, how did I miss this??!!  Nice!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It doesn't really look like they have grown a lot the last couple of weeks, but they have bulked up.  Trichs are about 60% clear 40% cloudy.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Please let us know what your net weight is out of that.  I'm impressed.


----------



## JBonez

Yeah, in for results fo sho, fooo shoooooo...


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Also, what strain is that (I want to replicate this...LOL)?


----------



## benevolence6gc

Looks awesome for the amount of money and space that is spent.  
What kind of ventilation do you have going for you? 
I definetely want to try SCROG'ing my plants now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This is a Satori grow.  It adapted very well to scrog.  This is being ventilated with a single computer fan.  I have the lights in a cool tube so that I could air cool the lights, but they simply do not generate enough heat to have to do that.  So, I have a small oscillating fan in there.  There is a passive inlet and a computer fan on the exhaust.  

This is set up in a space about 21 x 28 x 48.  I still have another 6" of height yet.  This is a set up that should adapt well to a variety of places.  I was thinking that an old freezer could be an ideal grow chamber.  Everyone is used to old fridges and freezers making fan type noise.  Or you could just box off a section of closet, which is what I did.  This is actually the space I generally use for vegging, but it worked really well for this scrog.


----------



## Lastritez

THG you're my new hero!

Thats awesome, gonna have to try that one!


----------



## jmathews

Damn, Very nice. Thanx for all the ideas and information. What type hydro set up you running for you not to have no more money than that in it?


----------



## MARY-JANE

hemp goddess your scrog is looking real good. so can you only do this for hydro or can you also do this in soil?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

jmathews said:
			
		

> Damn, Very nice. Thanx for all the ideas and information. What type hydro set up you running for you not to have no more money than that in it?



DWC--it is about the easiest cheapest hydro there is.  It takes a reservoir,  an air pump, some 1/8" tubing and a couple of air stones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> hemp goddess your scrog is looking real good. so can you only do this for hydro or can you also do this in soil?



Although I have never been a soil grower, I am pretty sure that scrog would work just as well with a soil grow.  You just want to start with clones so you know you have girls.  This has bee a fun grow.


----------



## WeedHopper

> DIY hydroponic setup



I have never used Hydro. How do ya make one?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hydro is a generic type term to describe a growing method.  There are numerous ways to grow hydro--aeroponics, DWC, ebb and flow, drip, etc, etc...

Do some searches online to learn the differences between the different methods.  There are DIY plans out there somewhere for most setups.  You need to decide which growing method would be best for your circumstances.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

How is this coming along?  Any new pics? When do you think you will harvest?


----------



## JBonez

yeah THG, update already!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I just harvested--I got about 5 ozs.  I think that I could improve on this if I did another scrog.  I learned a lot.  It is in jars now curing.  There were a fair amount of popcorn buds that I just threw in with the "hash makings".  

The taste is hard to describe, but definitely good.


----------



## JBonez

JBonez said:
			
		

> Thats gonna be a 5 ounce plant easy.



I knew it! I've got the weed eye!

now that i have that outa the way, im gonna guess on my harvest weight, 28 ounces.

THG, remember i said that cuz my harvest is about a month away.


----------



## IRISH

i missed this diy grow too. just caught up. very good job hg. a friend gave me some satori not long ago, and it's some pretty descent smoke. i built a tub similar to yours for a future grow. thanks for the pvc stand/screen idea. if you did it differently, would it be a bigger hole size screen? did you just zip strip the screen to the frame? thanks aain for the idea hg. sweet grow...bb...


----------



## Pot Belly

Nice SCROG.  Thanks for the DIY.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i missed this diy grow too. just caught up. very good job hg. a friend gave me some satori not long ago, and it's some pretty descent smoke. i built a tub similar to yours for a future grow. thanks for the pvc stand/screen idea. if you did it differently, would it be a bigger hole size screen? did you just zip strip the screen to the frame? thanks aain for the idea hg. sweet grow...bb...



Thanks.  Yes, I think that a better thing to use than chicken wire would be that plastic fencing that they sell at home improvement stores.  I live in a teeny tiny town and used what I had at hand.  Yes, the screen is zip tied to the PVC.  After a complete grow, I can say that other than changing the chicken wire out to that plastic fencing stuff, I am happy with the unit and would make no other changes.


----------



## city

so i gotta sk Hemp. did you notice any differene in your yeild from your previous grows? Are you going to do it again? and was there any major maintanaence issues?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

city said:
			
		

> so i gotta sk Hemp. did you notice any differene in your yeild from your previous grows? Are you going to do it again? and was there any major maintainence issues?



Hard to try and compare yields--I generally run a 1000W light in 20 sq ft.  

I have to say that I was really quite happy with this grow.  I think that I could improve on the yield.  The beauty of this kind of set-up is that it can be done in a relatively small space with big results.  The heat from the lights was really easy to control.

I generally change my reservoirs out every 7-10 days or so.  I never moved this res (although I built the scrog so I could, the confines of the closet made it difficult).  So I ended up just adding fresh nutes rather than doing a complete change out.  That gave me some problems--I was getting some rising ppms and lower ph in the res.  I got it stabilized, but it probably cost me some yield.


----------



## Easyrider

Nice thread, quite informative.


----------



## adammiller34

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> DWC--it is about the easiest cheapest hydro there is. It takes a reservoir, an air pump, some 1/8" tubing and a couple of air stones.


 

very good point THG... your ladies are looking very nice i might add 8 oz's for that setup is not bad at all just IMO... just to add that if anyone is weary about filling 6-10 gallon rez with that much nute solution you could just have a drip setup until the roots start to dangle down into the DWC setup... not a true DWC setup but ive had more luck with the drip system considering yeilds and all buuuut that is just my two cents... thats what i am doing right now and it seems to be working perfect though... im new to this though so it could just be beginners luck... very good looks on this thread as well as your DIY cool tubes thread that was great it was very helpful and informative for sure!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Are you married????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Are you married????



LOL--No, but if you could get me health insurance, I would consider it.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Done


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Are you married????


 
:rofl:....he only wants your Budds..I have excellent Health Insur:hubba: :bolt::bong:


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Ohhhhhhh sneaking in from the rear 4u goes for the charm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## Tater

I haven't been around in a while so I missed this one. 
Clap clap
This deserve's a slow clap for sure.  Nice job.  Would love to see that thing under a 400watt.  Pretty impressive with that diy light and all.


----------



## Vegs

Thanks for the insightful thread. You've given me an idea to do a SCROG but more of an auditorium style (45 dgree angle) since my light is mounting at an 90 degree angle versus from above. I can then thread the row of 5 closer to the light on the bottom half of the screen while using the top half for the back row of 5.

See the pics in the thread below.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36054


----------



## INTHEDES

I find scrog is a big hassle, I always have spider mites, with the netting(s) in place I found it harder to move/manipulate the plant.Altho I love the effect.
 I simply drill 4 equally spaced holes around the top of my pot,tie a hemp twine around the top through each hole(tightly).Then tie a noose (with an xtra loop,so it will not tighten around the stem) from about 2/3 the way up the branch and  tie that to the base string(I use a paperclip to pull the twine away from the pot).Do this evenly(alternate sides so the plant is evenly pulled down)from the bottom up and you'll see FATTER,FULLER buds, 4 sure.
 I'm not knockin the SCROG technic,it just doesnt work well in my situation,I have access to my entire plant not to mention it makes it VERY easy to move them around.I do this for both soil and hydro(as long as you use a pot it'll work)http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6613 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6621


----------



## Trippy_Hippy

I like this idea for my first grow, efficient with light and space.

I understand the SCROG concept and how hydro works but am still trying to grasp how all the components go together. Would anyone be kind enough to diagram a setup like this or point me in the direction of one?

Looks awesome BTW, reading about all these 28 ounce grows etc boggles my mind at this point, I can't imagine that much.

-Trippy


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado

Awesome!!
Just putting my two cents in two years or so
 to late...


----------



## kushman44

Great Looking scrog THG, i think i may have to give it a shot on my next grow.


----------



## skeet420428

what does SCROG stand for?


----------



## thedonofchronic

screen of green    bro


----------



## CasualGrower

THG....  well  I am DEFINITELY gonna try this some time.... those last pics look AWESOME!!!! Great grow...   How many plants you got in there?

I have thought about doing this with a Haze plant.  Maybe a Super Silver Haze.   Topping and Fimming till it got rediculous hehehe....  Not being in a huge rush for a harvest, but vegging for as long as it takes to fill the area LOL heheheh.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There were 2 Satori in there.  I actually didn't do any topping or fim.  I just kept tucking the growing tips back under the screen, arranging them so the entire screen was filled.  I only vegged about 5 weeks.


----------



## umbra

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There were 2 Satori in there.  I actually didn't do any topping or fim.  I just kept tucking the growing tips back under the screen, arranging them so the entire screen was filled.  I only vegged about 5 weeks.



But what if you like tying girls up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

umbra said:
			
		

> But what if you like tying girls up



:giggle: Maybe that's why I was better at SCROG than LST...:giggle:


----------



## brookstown

it looks cool but I think you missed the boat when you crammed the plants under the screen.  they are supposed to grow through the screen seamlessly not bent to **** and just happen to find their way through.  wouldlike to see the finished product though


----------



## JBonez

not sure what you are talking about, she most certainly scrogged the way you are supposed to, dont really see how she could have done it better, maybe a different screen or something, but two plants and 5 oz's speaks for itself.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

brookstown said:
			
		

> it looks cool but I think you missed the boat when you crammed the plants under the screen.  they are supposed to grow through the screen seamlessly not bent to **** and just happen to find their way through.  wouldlike to see the finished product though



LOL--I think you do not understand exactly what a scrog is.  That is the way it is supposed to be done.  You train the growth under the screen to fill up all the space and then let the buds grow up through the screen.


----------



## city

I read it this morning,thought I would post something. But I just left it alone.......
I loved it Hemp...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:  Well Done My Ladie


----------



## brookstown

if you think you can get 5 zips from 2 plants that size you must be new to this.  that would mean she would be pulling 1 p from, what 7 plants that size?  are you serious!  I point I was making was that the net is set in place earlier and not just to get the primo tops on a level plane.


----------



## brookstown

I mean I love her post and think the set up is wonderful.  Just an opinion, It's your thread and I'm just reading along sorry.


----------



## city

brookstown said:
			
		

> if you think you can get 5 zips from 2 plants that size you must be new to this.  that would mean she would be pulling 1 p from, what 7 plants that size?  are you serious!  I point I was making was that the net is set in place earlier and not just to get the primo tops on a level plane.



ok your new so i will explain.
this was a 2 plant scrog of a plant that she has been using for years.it was also and this is important.
under a diy 300 watt hps light cool tube.
now if she did it under a 1000w she would have had better yeild.
she also wasnt able to do water changes easily so they had to get topped off.
so with both lites and unable to do perfect water changes it decreased the yeild.
so if you want do your own under a larger commercial lite and full water change outs every time.
post it with pics and we can copare yeilds


----------



## city

i think THG did quite well with the space,set up.and lights she used.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

brookstown said:
			
		

> if you think you can get 5 zips from 2 plants that size you must be new to this.  that would mean she would be pulling 1 p from, what 7 plants that size?  are you serious!  I point I was making was that the net is set in place earlier and not just to get the primo tops on a level plane.



I don't really know what your point is--I haven't decided whether you are calling me a liar or a hack, but I have been growing for many, many years.  The screen has to be put into place early and the plant needs to be trained to grow horizontally.  I'm sorry, but you apparently do not know anything about how scrog works...

PS--It was actually about 5.5 ozs.


----------



## GrowinGreen

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> PS--It was actually about 5.5 ozs.



IN YO FACE brookstown lmao, what a tool


----------



## brookstown

lol well I guess we have a whipping boy.  and your right I don't really know that much about it just what I've seen put to very very good use.  I personally am a very traditional grower, but i pump out at least a 2p's a month and have some of the best bud in the bay area, and grow for at least 2clubs.  Again I'm not dissin your setup just my opinion.  if you say you pulled 5 from 2 then you did i wasn't there.  so for the last time sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## brookstown

city said:
			
		

> ok your new so i will explain.
> this was a 2 plant scrog of a plant that she has been using for years.it was also and this is important.
> under a diy 300 watt hps light cool tube.
> now if she did it under a 1000w she would have had better yeild.
> she also wasnt able to do water changes easily so they had to get topped off.
> so with both lites and unable to do perfect water changes it decreased the yeild.
> so if you want do your own under a larger commercial lite and full water change outs every time.
> post it with pics and we can copare yeilds


 
did you mean that plant was years old?  and anyone else here pull 5 z from a plant that vegged for 5 weeks under a 300w light?  anyone....anyone.....


----------



## brookstown

I must admit it did look impressive for 2 plants.  and those are some monster stalks for 5 weeks.  any secrets your williing to part with.  respect.


----------



## brookstown

stilll haven't heard anyone here say they've heard of something like 5 from 2 after a 5 week  veg.  growing green you must not have anything to do in the castro tonight huh?  and I don't run 15, it's 25 and yeah 2 clubs consistantly, but im sure your doing quite well in your closet with your 2 150 watt cfl.  lol.  I love you guys man.  I'll give it to you green your gay but very intertaining.


----------



## cadlakmike1

I know that I saw the pictures and it sure looked like 5 oz to me. Not to be argumentative but 2 and a half ounces per plant with 35 days veg doesn't sound that crazy. :confused2:

Keep in mind this is a DIY thread and people will be referencing this for years to come, out of respect to THG let's try to keep it civil.


----------



## brookstown

respect.


----------



## GrowinGreen

brookstown said:
			
		

> stilll haven't heard anyone here say they've heard of something like 5 from 2 after a 5 week  veg.  growing green you must not have anything to do in the castro tonight huh?  and I don't run 15, it's 25 and yeah 2 clubs consistantly, but im sure your doing quite well in your closet with your 2 150 watt cfl.  lol.  I love you guys man.  I'll give it to you green your gay but very intertaining.



No brooks, debating is a useful tactic. I try when I can, but my previous post wasn't warranted here.

25 plants to pull 2 lbs a month? Ouch man. And yes I am doing quite well with my closet grow so far (3 seedlings, wooo), no complaints anyway- thanks for checking it out.

Gay is sooo overrated. And noo I'm not inside taining. But I am rather entertaining if I do say so myself. But, if you are being clever and mixing internet + entertaining = "intertaining" than I do give you props... however, I doubt that.

How's the weather in NC?


----------



## TommyBres

brookstown said:
			
		

> stilll haven't heard anyone here say they've heard of something like 5 from 2 after a 5 week  veg.  growing green you must not have anything to do in the castro tonight huh?  and I don't run 15, it's 25 and yeah 2 clubs consistantly, but *im sure your doing quite well in your closet with your 2 150 watt cfl.*  lol.  I love you guys man.  I'll give it to you green your gay but very intertaining.


Last I checked they were HPS, and didn't she also say she typically uses a 1000W HPS for most of her grows? CFL, HPS, oh what's the matter, they're all the same right?


----------



## TommyBres

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> 25 plants to pull 2 lbs a month? Ouch man.


That says it all. I just saw a grow on another forum I visit where a guy pulled 3-3.5 pounds PER PLANT on a 23 plant grow, but this guy thinks he's big news pulling 2 pounds out of 25 plants. Brooks, I'm not going to get into a pissing contest with you, and I won't say I grow more than you because it's simply not true. That being said, get over yourself, you're not big news and you have no right to question her figures just because yours are terrible.


----------



## city

brookstown said:
			
		

> did you mean that plant was years old?  and anyone else here pull 5 z from a plant that vegged for 5 weeks under a 300w light?  anyone....anyone.....


No. She has been growing Satori for years. These were 2 clones. She ussually grows under 1000w hps. These were a closet grow under a diy 300w hps. 2 150w hps cool tube.


----------



## brookstown

sorry, maybe i missunderstood.


----------



## brookstown

TommyBres said:
			
		

> That says it all. I just saw a grow on another forum I visit where a guy pulled 3-3.5 pounds PER PLANT on a 23 plant grow, but this guy thinks he's big news pulling 2 pounds out of 25 plants. Brooks, I'm not going to get into a pissing contest with you, and I won't say I grow more than you because it's simply not true. That being said, get over yourself, you're not big news and you have no right to question her figures just because yours are terrible.


 
? from clone in less than 100 days. come on man. your talking about out door!  I've gotten 4 ps from out door.


----------



## city

So are we done with defending a great grow ?
More questions?
Great job THG


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im sorry  *THG*..IM calling Bullll.crap..on the 2lb a month grower up there with 25 plants..this would meen you almost 2 0unces a plant..and that is possable..I just think your numbers are incorrect..what size area and what lights was used?


----------



## TommyBres

brookstown said:
			
		

> ? from clone in less than 100 days. come on man. your talking about out door!  I've gotten 4 ps from out door.


No actually, that 3-3.5lbs per plant was all indoor. Thanks for ASSuming though, quite fitting for your character.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

*** r they growing in an old cathedral? plz do elaborate on how u get 3.5 bows off 1 friggin plant indoors. tommy pm me so i can read 4 myself on this one. hopefully w/ pics


----------



## donkey942

for gods sake people if theirs a dog turd in the road would you fight about it too? I beleive here, furthermore my outside grow last year had a freak plant that was 12ft and i got over a pound on that so with that said im shure a couple of zzzzzz's wasnt to hard to pull here. And goddess thx for all the help again.


----------



## TommyBres

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> *** r they growing in an old cathedral? plz do elaborate on how u get 3.5 bows off 1 friggin plant indoors. tommy pm me so i can read 4 myself on this one. hopefully w/ pics


PM sent, check out the pics of those monsters... 

By the way, the final yield on one of the plants that he spoke about in particular was 1391 grams, which is around 3.1 pounds dry weight. Not bad for indoor.


----------



## brookstown

y don't you ad the link so we all can see this mythical horticultural wonder.lol


----------



## TommyBres

brookstown said:
			
		

> y don't you ad the link so we all can see this mythical horticultural wonder.lol


Because I'm sure he doesn't want kids like you posting to doubt him, knowing you I wouldn't be surprised if you asked for a picture of it on the scale lol.

Do something better with your time.


----------



## city

TommyBres said:
			
		

> That says it all. I just saw a grow on another forum I visit where a guy pulled 3-3.5 pounds PER PLANT on a 23 plant grow, but this guy thinks he's big news pulling 2 pounds out of 25 plants. Brooks, I'm not going to get into a pissing contest with you, and I won't say I grow more than you because it's simply not true. That being said, get over yourself, you're not big news and you have no right to question her figures just because yours are terrible.


Ok. I am totally confused between this and 4U2smoke calling **.
Somebody explain this.
I just cut down a 4' plant hung to dry and now curing.pulled 3/4 pound dried weight.slightly airy bud because of the stretch but I used hemps 300w HPS on her. Is this too little or 2 much. And if I would have scrogged it I feel I would have done better because I wouldn't have had as much stretch along with being able to keep the kool tube closer.


----------



## TommyBres

city said:
			
		

> Ok. I am totally confused between this and 4U2smoke calling **.
> Somebody explain this.
> I just cut down a 4' plant hung to dry and now curing.pulled 3/4 pound dried weight.slightly airy bud because of the stretch but I used hemps 300w HPS on her. Is this too little or 2 much. And if I would have scrogged it I feel I would have done better because I wouldn't have had as much stretch along with being able to keep the kool tube closer.


There are MANY different ways to grow, and no single true and tested best way of doing things. This guy had 24,800W of lighting for 23 plants, and he's been doing this for a looong time and surely knows what he's doing. Since brooks managed to find his way to the thread and post in it already, here's the link for others to see:

hxxp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/doubleds-again-28-light-hydro-garden-5271/


----------



## thedonofchronic

great link tommybres


----------



## thedonofchronic

second thought
kinda makes my stomach sick man
those colas are.... ridiculous.


----------



## brookstown

lol


----------



## purplephazes

wow !what a mind blow awesome stuff thanks for sharing that one t.h.g


----------



## primitive

TommyBres said:
			
		

> There are MANY different ways to grow, and no single true and tested best way of doing things. This guy had 24,800W of lighting for 23 plants, and he's been doing this for a looong time and surely knows what he's doing. Since brooks managed to find his way to the thread and post in it already, here's the link for others to see:
> 
> hxxp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/doubleds-again-28-light-hydro-garden-5271/



DAMN, that is a beautiful thing to see.  I just did the math though, at California electricity prices those lights alone would be around $7000 a month.


----------



## Vespasian

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't really know what your point is--I haven't decided whether you are calling me a liar or a hack.
> PS--It was actually about 5.5 ozs.


 I've no doubt whatsoever. :cool2:  Second time I've gone through this thread THG. EXCELLENT!
You go up in my estimation daily. You're the guvnor Goddess. (I mean guvness  )


----------



## Iron Lotus

Wow that was a sweet grow. Id like to try that!
But probably in soil,  How would you rate 2 plants with scrog
method verses the same 2 plants with standard method under same lights
as far as time/yeild goes?

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> Wow that was a sweet grow. Id like to try that!
> But probably in soil,  How would you rate 2 plants with scrog
> method verses the same 2 plants with standard method under same lights
> as far as time/yeild goes?
> 
> :48:



I personally believe that hydro produces a little more and that the plants grow a little faster, but I see no reason that you couldn't get about the same results with soil.


----------



## highman

I think that this is probably what im going to do for my first grow. great design and cheap build.. 2 p's 5z's here i come!


----------



## Larnek

Just bumping this awesome setup. Once I get moved i'm gonna do a setup in soil using your screen DIY. Thinking braced plywood floor with 2x4s (Gotta alter the setup to hold the soil of 2-3 plants) about 3ft by 3 ft I'd say under a 400W HPS. How high off the plant/soil base should the screen be set up at? Sucks but I guess I'll have to put down 6ish and see however many I can get as I have to start over with no clones so will plant enough that i can remove as necessary for males. Its gonna be a PITA to do, but hell I need new citral seeds anyways, so maybe I'll let a male live a little while to get some new ones. I'd like to get into DWC but having never done it I'm gonna wait to just do my soil mix which did wonders for me for a newbie grower. Ramble much? Yes I do. But nice job!


----------



## docfishwrinkle

larnek, whats up? i did a scrog w/ citral from nirvana & worked great. also from seed. what i did was just let em go into pre flower b4 putting under screen. trying 2 un-weave a male in screen is a PITA! if u let go to pre flower then they should be around 12" tall & IMO perfect size 2 start training in scrog. this height lets u b able 2 get in there & work. dont 4get 2 flip lights around 75% of screen being full 2 compesate 4 stretch. oh 1 last thing gradually trim sucker branches & fans undre the screen b4 flip. 

GL & take care

DFW


----------



## dr_toker81

nice set up  THG  first time seeing it ..  good stuff


----------



## Raphee17

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> it helps with height and yield, keeping all the bud sites at the same level helps the plant grow a little more fuller. There is no "top branch" so there is no competition between branches for light


 
great! i have one plant with two tops now and one is quite taller than the other...someone on here sed to check out SCROG and here i am....  much thanks!!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7543


----------



## kaotik

great job THG.. really piqued my interest in SCROG.
i'm going to try a little experiment with it outdoor this year.  (soil grower here though)


----------



## TokeWithHope

MAN THG thats awesome! you got me wanting to try a scrog myself


----------



## MrCynical

Genius! The MacGyver of weed.


----------



## stonedcoldmofo

ok newb question... (late at that)

do you just tangle everything in the screen as it grows up to it?
or is there pruniing involved?

thanks in advance

mofo


----------



## docfishwrinkle

no pruning just pushing branches back under screen to allow a bud site per square of of grid. its used to have an even canopy so lower level buds will have a chance @ becoming something. this method makes most buds comparable in size. no main cola b/c growth hormones are now being distributed more evenly than sending straight to the top as in a traditional grow.


----------



## GrowinGreen

i think most people trim the undergrowth below the screen before flowering? or at least some of it to allow more airflow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

haha GG u got me. yes trimming under-growth b4 flower is a must to allow proper ventilation & to send plants energy where needed. must do this slowly not to shock plant. trim no more than 1/3 of growth off @ once & allow 5-7 days rebound time. i thought mofo was talking above screen. guess its time 2 fire it up! oh yeah go RED WINGS!!!


----------



## Growin_4_It

I just harvested a savata plant which I had reveged once. I was thinking of revegin her again but this time in this scrog type setup......What do you think?


----------



## smokingjoe

It'll work just fine, you should also have a decent amount of solid horizontal branching which will speed things up quite a lot.


----------



## se3dl3ss

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> "screen of green" its like a SOG "sea of green" but with a screen
> 
> love the setup Godess, i wanna see it bud


no sog is when plants growing in diffienet stages all in the same grow room u time the grow or (blooming) stage so u can harvest every 2 to 4 weeks so u never have down time in ur bloom area. srcrog is the uses of a screen to control grow highth for a plant it also let the plants canopy
stay even so u have more top coles on one plant, there is more to it:hubba:  but this is the basics to the two styles of growing plants


----------



## docfishwrinkle

se3dl3ss said:
			
		

> no sog is when plants growing in diffienet stages all in the same grow room u time the grow or (blooming) stage so u can harvest every 2 to 4 weeks so u never have down time in ur bloom area. srcrog is the uses of a screen to control grow highth for a plant it also let the plants canopy
> stay even so u have more top coles on one plant, there is more to it:hubba: but this is the basics to the two styles of growing plants


 
you are correct to a certain degree. youre talking of a perpetual grow. a sog can be grown this way, but usually you will let seedlings get a root base then put into flower so there is just a main cola.


----------



## Aeroherbs

That's a really simple, brilliant design.  I love it!

Is it wobbly at all?


----------



## Iamganja

I couldn't be more grateful for this informative post, thanks alot THG. i will be doing my grow SCROG styles soon but with soil. I have one small question could i have a fan hanging over the plant. im growing in a cabinet so could the fan's position be like a ceiling fan but within the cabinet, or do i have to put the fan at the side of the plant ? thanks once again for this knowledge.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

iamganja id personally keep it off to the side so air/humidity dont get built up under the canopy which would cause problems such as mold. well see what thg thinks though.


----------



## Iamganja

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> iamganja id personally keep it off to the side so air/humidity dont get built up under the canopy which would cause problems such as mold. well see what thg thinks though.



ill have to just find a smaller fan im guessing hopefully i can find one the right size. thanks for the input


----------



## docfishwrinkle

what size is your cabinet? maybe you could use same fan & get creative & divert breeze to both locations. get creative. thats the best part of growing. i try to make everything. screw these companies that put their hands deep into your pockets. well good luck. u r doing a GJ arent u? i love scrog. chk out turkeyneck's gws journal.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Iamganja said:
			
		

> I couldn't be more grateful for this informative post, thanks alot THG. i will be doing my grow SCROG styles soon but with soil. I have one small question could i have a fan hanging over the plant. im growing in a cabinet so could the fan's position be like a ceiling fan but within the cabinet, or do i have to put the fan at the side of the plant ? thanks once again for this knowledge.



Thanks!  

IMO, it is best to have it off to the side (don't you have a light hanging over the plant?).  Like the doc said, it helps keep humidity from building up, but it also helps provide fresh supplies of CO2, and helps strengthen the branches.  Also, the air at the top of the cabinet will be the warmest air--you don't want to recirc this back to the plants.  You really should have (at the least) an exhaust fan at the top of your cab, a passive inlet at the bottom and an oscillating fan somewhere in between moving air around.


----------



## Iamganja

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> IMO, it is best to have it off to the side (don't you have a light hanging over the plant?).  Like the doc said, it helps keep humidity from building up, but it also helps provide fresh supplies of CO2, and helps strengthen the branches.  Also, the air at the top of the cabinet will be the warmest air--you don't want to recirc this back to the plants.  You really should have (at the least) an exhaust fan at the top of your cab, a passive inlet at the bottom and an oscillating fan somewhere in between moving air around.



tht clears up alot im going to buy my screen today and hopefully it will be installed i will take pictures and maybe have another SCROG DIY for soil  i will give all the specific measurements today. and i should be fine with a 150w hps for one plant right ? other than that im good to go.


----------



## doodledave

Hemp, what kind of nutrients do you use?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am currently using GH Flora Nova.  I previously used the GH Flora 3 part nutes.  I think I am going back to them as you can "fine tune" your nutes a little better with the 3 part formula.

(Oh, darn, it has started snowing--and I am just not ready for winter)


----------



## BurntBuddah

Thank's really usefull!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

TommyBres said:
			
		

> No actually, that 3-3.5lbs per plant was all indoor. Thanks for ASSuming though, quite fitting for your character.


 
*NICE GROW, WEEL DONE AND CONGRATS ON THE YIELD WITH ONLY A DIY 300 WATTER. SORRY FOR COMING IN UR THREAD TMG (BEAUTIFUL GIRL TO GO WITH A BEAUTIFUL GROW!) BUT I GOT TO CALL B S ON THIS GUY! NO WAY 3.5 EA. LBS INDOOR! DID THE SO CALLEED MR CERVANTEZ GUY HAVE 20 FOOT CEILINGS TO ACCOMODATE???? I CALL YOU ON THAT ONE*


----------



## skmaduev

SOG actually means Sea Of Green...your basically encouraging the top cola's to spread horizontally instead of vertically, its a worth while way because it can nrly double your yield


----------



## herb

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> BUDS! im getting a contact high
> How do you get at the resevoir in that jungle? Im guessing you cant lift the screen no more..?


 
i keep a mini fish pump in their with the hose sticking out the lid if i need to pump water out, and like thg i hav a spare net pot to pour in water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

skmaduev said:
			
		

> SOG actually means Sea Of Green...your basically encouraging the top cola's to spread horizontally instead of vertically, its a worth while way because it can nrly double your yield



SOG is indeed Sea Of Green, but you are not encouraging the top colas to spread horizontally--that is SCROG.  In a SOG, you basically grow lots of single cola plants (vertically) and allow very little horizontal growth.


----------



## budiholi

so tell me the 150 dual cool tubes are they all round light source or just for flowering


----------



## budiholi

im needing a low  electric user for a single set up that will produce the light i need for the whole grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You can certainly use a HPS for the entire grow.  If you change out all your household light bulbs to CFLs, you will probably offset the power usage of a 150W HPS.

There are some misconceptions about CFLs and HPS lights.  Lumen per lumen, CFLs actually (generally) cost more to purchase initially, cost more to operate every single month, put out more heat, and produce substantially less bud than a HPS.


----------



## burlycox

Can we get an xmass update PLZ? 

I'm about to LST some C99 I got at a dispensary in DWC. It's been really easy to train so far. I'm veging the mother, going to cut clones in a couple weeks.


----------



## darksideofthebloom

goddess, you truly never cease to impress.  this is a wicked diy guide
-darkside


----------



## Gixxerman420

This is awesome THG! I'll be trying this method for my next generation of clones... Maybe with soil to start with... Never done hydro yet, but REALLY interested!


----------



## CasualGrower

WOOOHOOO dead thread revival!!!... last post a month ago and before that ... 2 years hehee (actually i think about 14 months or so ) ... but still ) 


Sorry, Just kinda funny ) hehhee


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--well actually there were a number of posts between Dec 09 and Jan 11.  There were a whole lot of posts lost when we crashed--over a years worth.

Gixxerman, if you need more info, let me know.  I'll help you if I can.  This scrog grow was really fun and I was happy with the yield.  I think clones are the only way to go.  You should be just fine doing soil.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

def does suck as there was alot of info in this thread that is no more. scrogs are fun but must have patience w/ training


----------



## Gixxerman420

well I'll definitely be hitting you up in a few months on further details about your feeding mixtures and which products you prefer for this method.. I would LOVE to replicate your results, but I want to do a twenty gallon rez. with 6 plants instead of two... What do you think!?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Maybe 4 in a 20 gal res.  I think 6 would be pushing it.  How much space and light are you talking about?


----------



## Oldtyme

Hi Hemp.....after seeing this I thought I would try it. 

So basically....as they grow up to the screen you keep tying them to the screen until it's filled, then flower it?     Is there any 'specific' place they need to be tied? 
You mentioned you would of used something other than chicken wire..... why?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You do not need to tie anything down.  You just keep the growing tips under the screen, training them to grow horizontally and fill most of the screen.  When it gets time to flower (when screen is about 3/4 full), let the growing tips poke up through the screen.


----------



## Oldtyme

Cool. Thanks.  Approx how long did it take before you flowered? 
Also.  How much above the plants did you place your screen?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think I did about a 5 week veg.  I used clones from a Satori.  They are very well rooted before I put them into the hydro unit.  So all told from cutting the clone to flipping to 12/12 was probably 8 weeks.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Killer outcome, them buds looked sweet. I'm gonna have to go check out satori i think you said, anyway a real thing of beauty,I'm very impressed with the little unit,


----------



## spoow

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> 10-The unit in action.
> 
> I like that I can lift the frame and top away from the res and it will sit by itself with the plants to clean the res if need be.



what the size of this place?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This was in a closet space that is about 2 x 2'


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy

Can I rent you?  You are the most awesomest grower!  I assume mostly men grow.  And you, being a woman makes it even better for gals like me to appreciate your knowledge even more.  I mean I look at your stuff and it blows me away


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks, I didn't realize until now that you were a *FEMALE GROWER!*.  

I have been doing this for a long time.  Trust me, if you do this for as long as I have, you will have plants justy as dank or danker.

LOL--yes, you can "rent me".  I am here virtually everyday and my growing advise is "dirt cheap".


----------



## BushyKush420

old but....

love this!!! def will try it once.. or more  pry try soil AND hydro this way.


----------



## cmd420

Hi all,

I was inspired by THG to finally try SCROG. My only issue is that I have separate veg and flower rooms so I put the screen down on the 12/12 plants. 

They are indica and 1 week into 12/12.. they haven't started to stretch yet and I'm hoping I'm not too late with the screen.

If I have this right, I am fanning out the branches so that everything gets equal light. As the branches grow up and through the screen, I push them  back under and spread them out.. "field not forest" 

sound right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Wow, long time no see.  Welcome back cmd.

Yeah, that is pretty much the way I do it.


----------



## cmd420

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow, long time no see.  Welcome back cmd.
> 
> Yeah, that is pretty much the way I do it.


 
Thanks.. This will always be where I go for expert advice.. and I was hoping you would respond..

I'm going to throw up some pics and start a journal this evening so I can really get a good sense of how this grows out over time and I think a good pic journal will be helpful..

Thanks again THG


----------



## puasurfs

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, I didn't word that very well. The screen is attached to the PVC framing that is attached to the lid of the reservoir. The PVC goes through the lid and has "legs" so that the whole assembly can stand by itself. If I lift the lid of the reservoir, I am picking up the lid, the screen, and the plants all in one.


 
:ciao: Aloha HG~

I know this is an old thread but I am interested in this whole scrog thing. I am currently following a GJ that is doing this on a massive scale and it just looks crazy-cool too.

HG... ur a genius. 

ok, now back to the journal...


----------



## johnnybigfish

I LIKE WHAT YOUVE DONE!! I dont really understand, but thats cool!


----------



## johnnybigfish

Oh....meant to go to Goddess!....Sorry yall!


----------



## johnnybigfish

oh ****!! 2006!! didnt notice!! I gotta get up to par!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This thread is not that old.  2006 is the year I joined.  You don't really understand what?  Can I help clear anything up?


----------



## johnnybigfish

Naw, Im ok...Im a grower on my own terms...Theres new terminolgy out there I dont understand....Sheesh...until about 4 months ago I never saw buds that look like Those things on cedar trees!!!  My pots always been everything from a plant thats smokeable and stripped down to little stuff!..Its always been good too! Times have changed!..I mean,..."Grams"???....Used to be 4 finger lids for 10 bux for me!( for those that dont know, that means a sanwich bag  about 4 inches full! equals to about 4 fingers, depending on your finger size...could of even been 5 fingers for a girl!...Leaves, stems, crunched buds and seeds!...The most exotic in my day was acapulco gold!..I never saw any tho..generally it was all mexican pot!)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I'm 61.  I certainly remember 4 finger lids for $10.  And, yeah, it was stems, seeds, leaves, crushed buds all mixed together.  What I smoked back then is nothing compared to what we grow nowadays.


----------



## johnnybigfish

Arright!! I'll be able to relate to you!! ...And, you'll be able to know everthing I mean! Thanks for telling me!


----------



## WeedHopper

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I'm 61. I certainly remember 4 finger lids for $10. And, yeah, it was stems, seeds, leaves, crushed buds all mixed together. What I smoked back then is nothing compared to what we grow nowadays.


 

Making me feel old THG. Boy do I ever remember 10 Lids.
By the way,,you are the same age as My Wife THG.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This Scrog makes me want to ditch the soil method I'm getting ready to try for first grow... but I believe I should stick to soil and nutes the first run!


----------



## Dman1234

EllisD said:
			
		

> This Scrog makes me want to ditch the soil method I'm getting ready to try for first grow... but I believe I should stick to soil and nutes the first run!



You can scrog in soil too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Should I attempt to with my first grow though really? I don't know


----------



## key2life

Hey, DGF - I didn't do the SCROG on my first grow, but I'm pretty sure I could have made it work if I hadn't popped too many seeds.  I still really like the idea of it.  Next time I grow indoors, I will try it, for sure.

I also remember the $10 four finger bags!  I always had one on me!

key


----------



## N.E.wguy

Wow very impressed I thanked you before and will do so again many more time it seems. Only on page one of the thread can't wait to read the rest of it. I also will be trying both this and the cool tube try so much and please always stop in with your opinions in my threads please! Look forward to your future ideas and knowledge.


----------



## SoulSurfer

This is AWESOME!!
If I may ask, whens a good time to apply Scrog? I plan to LST my plants as well. When should I start?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I would either lst or scrog.  I just couldn't do a good lst, so I decided to do a scrog.  I just had better luck with it.  You really don't need to do both as they accomplish basically the same thing.


----------



## MoNoXiDe

after reading the 10 pages of this thread, I think this is the setup, I would like to do.   Seems simple enough.   Did i read right, this is a 2x4 room setup?  If you had more room would you add another plant or 2 with the same amount of light? 4x4 maybe?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This was actually done in a space a little over 4 sq ft.  I'm thinking it was something like 28 x 22.  I used a dual 150W HPS in a cool tube--300W putting out 30,000 lumens.  I think that if you want to do a scrog you need to start with fem seeds (from a reputable breeder with stable stock) or clones.  

If you make your space larger, you need more light.  You are aiming for a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  So a 2 x 4 space needs 40,000 lumens, a 16 sq ft space 80,000.  And keep in mind these are minimums.


----------



## MoNoXiDe

nice write up and looks awesome.  1 question.  Did you let them naturally work there way through the chicken wire or did you guide them where you wanted?


----------



## sunakard2000

you guide them mono, you start training the plant a bit in veg, super cropping and some lst to get it ready for a scrog. once its ready and in flower you add the screen, every 2 or 3 days you raise the screen a little bit to allow the canopy to stay even without squishing the plant down, while your raising the screen up a fuzz every few days you train the branches under the screen so everything es even above the screen, basically no bud sites under the screen ONLY above, so brances only are below with new growth growing up through the screen, keep training the plant under the screen untill the plant stops its stretch phase, around the end of week 2 or 3 depending on strain.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I did it quite different than how sunakard is describing.  As soon as the vegging clones got about 6-8", I added the screen.  I had to keep pushing the growing tips under the screen so the plant would grow vertically under the screen.  I would move the branches and growing tips around so that the screen was covered somewhat evenly.  When I put them into flower, I let the growing tips poke up through the screen.  They will do this naturally, looking for the light.  I didn't have to manually guide them at all.


----------



## MoNoXiDe

How do you get so many branches so quickly?   Just by topping?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

These are clones and I did fim them.


----------



## lovbnstoned

HG  U got n awesome idea there


lovbnstoned  
olstoner


----------



## MoNoXiDe

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I did it quite different than how sunakard is describing.  As soon as the vegging clones got about 6-8", I added the screen.  I had to keep pushing the growing tips under the screen so the plant would grow vertically under the screen.  I would move the branches and growing tips around so that the screen was covered somewhat evenly.  When I put them into flower, I let the growing tips poke up through the screen.  They will do this naturally, looking for the light.  I didn't have to manually guide them at all.




The setup would have to be in one room I would assume.  Having to use the scrog setup in veg,  fill the screen then flip to 12/12 hps.  Since I have a seperate veg area, it would make it harder for me because of space and having to move them to the flower tent.  

I would love to be able to do the scrog method one day.  Maybe I can do it on a much smaller level and have a portable scrog net.


----------



## lovbnstoned

MoNoXide,  i hve veggie in one n will have a flowering setup in another, but will make the flowering, after the plants harvest , into a veggie n flowering room in one


----------



## MoNoXiDe

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> MoNoXide,  i hve veggie in one n will have a flowering setup in another, but will make the flowering, after the plants harvest , into a veggie n flowering room in one




how do you pull it from the screen and move it to the flower area?  or do you have it connected to the pot(s)?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> The setup would have to be in one room I would assume.  Having to use the scrog setup in veg,  fill the screen then flip to 12/12 hps.  Since I have a seperate veg area, it would make it harder for me because of space and having to move them to the flower tent.
> 
> I would love to be able to do the scrog method one day.  Maybe I can do it on a much smaller level and have a portable scrog net.



Not necessarily.  I made this so it could be moved.  The frame for the screen was connected to the top of the tote.  I could lift the top off (screen, pots and all) and set in another place or on another tote of like size.


----------



## sunakard2000

yeah THG made a "personal" scrog, where as most people make a large screen for multiple plants, i love the whole idea of a personal scrog screen per plant, if i had the materials id totaly go that route, but at the moment a simple 3x3 screen will be far more then enough for about 6 plants, maybe a 3x4 if needed. defently something to look into Monoxide, by using a really ghetto scrog screen i bumped the harvest from 1.5-2.5oz per plant up to just a tad under 4oz per plant. the even canopy defently improves yield and by quite a lot too if yah ask me. much easier to manage too then just simple LST/supercropping and a bit of bondage to keep things even-ish. i would try a scrog with 1 plant with something like THGs single plant scrog screen, just to get a taste of how to work with a scrog screen, get some experience on that under your belt before you attempt a full scale multi plant scrog. it can be overwhelming the first time around but all in all its a stupidly simple method.


----------



## MoNoXiDe

I may just go with 1 plant scrog, and keep the other 4 on a perpetual schedule. i have room to comfortably fit 5 plants in the flower tent.  Its the veg area that worries me.  I will have 2 mama's in there to clone from, clone area, 1 plant scrog in veg, and 2 for the perpetual schedule.  thats going to be tight.  I will have to figure out how to make this work.  This is a lot to take on for my 1st indoor go.  I'm up for the task though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You might want to consider not keeping moms if space is at a premium.  I have never kept moms--I just take clones from clones.


----------



## 8planets8

Greatest thing i ever saw wild imigination very nice and cool. 888


----------



## lovbnstoned

Hemp Goddesss,, has the idea i was try to say,, thanks HG


----------



## Ketel

I'm late to the party but his idea is awesome!!!  I'm sure many have copied this


----------

